# Ziricote coyote call



## Outdoormarsh (May 1, 2013)

Here's a piece of ziricote I got from joe rebuild. The stuff is nice and heavy and hard but turns like butter. Looks a lot better in person

[attachment=24164]


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Can you get a/some close ups? I love that wood by the way...and the call looks sweet.


----------

